# moving around--treading water??



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

My Demosoni not feeling too spunky....Just noticed this today---Not a lot of movement...I took a pic hopefully I can get it to show up here----No visible markings....Doesn't look as if he ans been picked-on....I don't know.!! Not eating either...0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 20 nitrates, ph 8.2


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

With only 4 Demasoni I would venture a guess that he or she is getting picked on too much, they should be kept in groups of 12 or more I have 20 and they are constantly showing each other who is boss but with this big of a group its hard to pick out the weakest to terrorize.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm...I was told that African cichlids didnt need to be kept in schools...I learned something, but most of my fish in the tank get along fine, except I do have a Demasoni bully in there right now! Thx...Not sure what to do with the bully----tomm I am changing water and i will move some stuff around....Maybe I need to put bully in solitary confinement for a week or so?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it's just ranking dominant to passive,then next in line will probably step up.I've seen this with my male swordtails believe it or not.With certain dominant ones any less than 10 other males and he will terrorise them(some to death).He is the only male with females now in a 20.Other males I have are better with 7 or 8 others but less than that and it's on.I know they're only swords,and not malawis,but a fish fight is still a fight no matter what kind of fish.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are more pics.....pretty much laying on top of magnet cleaner....at top..not moving too much


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I honestly don't think now that its a bully thing....My problem may be that I just don't know what I have in tank males/females.....Whenever I get fish online it usually doesn't say---as well as at my lfs.

I have around 20 different types of cichlids in my tannk and most of them seem to all be getting along....the one in the pic wouldn't be a female that is expecting?? I wouldn't know how they act for any of that...frustrated!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have found this in my swordtail males to.one tried to rule the rest of them.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

he is pretty lifeless----no signs of any disease or anything....bottom looks a bit pale and discolored a bit....I just finished moving stuff around in there so maybe everything will calm down...


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like stress move him to hospital\quarantine tank for a couple of days make sure as soon as you reenter him you move some stuff around or feed the tank


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe my demasoni's condition was Malawi bloat--they all had the same symptoms..
None of my other fish look unhealthy----should I use caution or treat the tank in any way? All of my other fish seem to be eating well---and my chemicals are right on!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I treat right away if I suspect a disease and know of proper med.I just read a link on malawi bloat and would go with clout and possibly epsom salt.The link said it usually hits more than one fish but not at the same time.It afflicts sequnetially one after another.Malawi Bloat


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I honestly don't know what to suspect.....I just am out of answers of why it was like this...I would hate to medicate and not need it---but if I don't medicate and I should've I will regret as well....Just going by what I read about Malawi Bloat...stopped eating, hung out around he top without swimming very much...I just don't want to hurt the fish I have with medicating them!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Are you feeding a high vegatable/algea content food?The reading indicated that high protien(meaty type pellets/possibly even flakes)could over longterm cause trouble for their intestines.Have you tried zucchini or peas?Both are good and like one of the effects of epsom salt are laxatives for constipated fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Searching through unanswered post I saw your 2 same fish die post and what your feeding.I would stop the brine shrimp completely and add vegatable/algea based flake or pellets as a daily supplement.Most of what was listed in your foods would be considered high protien and may irritating their intestines if not causing(helping ) the bloat.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been using brine shrimp for the Pinctus catfish and cichlid pellets and flakes for the rest...I will look at the specifications on the food I am giving them....They do go after the pellets like they are starving and could be taking in too much, causing them to bloat. I started to soften the pellets by soaking in water first as well...frozen brine, bloodworms and various other frozen foods as well---I try and mix it up..thanks for your reply


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most african cichlids are omnivores that need more vegatable than meat.Check out the link on malawi bloat I gave you a few post back as most of what you're feeding was specifically mentioned.Just cause they're eating what you give them doesn't mean it is correct.IMO softening the food will make no difference(won't change its composition).


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I just read an interesting article on the diet of african cichlids..here is the link
Feeding African Cichlids

I think you're right, their diet needs to be adjusted...What is your main food for your fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't keep africans anymore,but any of the algea pellets or mostly vegatable flakes would work well.Fresh vegatable and even a cheap sacrificial plant may help their diet.It's very hard to grow plants with africans not because of the water quality, but because the fish decimate them.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have that Clout coming today---now I dont know if I should treat for Malawi Bloat or just change their diet, right away.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If original fish still has no secondary signs then possibly the diet change will help in about the same timeframe of meds(1 week).When I had africans I had cyano(most think it just red algea) which I never had in any other freshwater tank.Many parasite(and other infecting issues) are more easily controlled in lower pH water than high pH.I mention this because cyanno is bacterial and seemed to thrive better in the high pH.So even if you don't medicate I would be making waterchanges of at leat 33% every 2 or 3 days for the next week or two.
Do you need to buff your water to get chemistry right or is your tap high pH and hard already?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

My PH is pretty steady at 8-8.2...I usually dont need to add buffer but I do have some on hand in case I need it. All of my other fish are active and not showing any of the signs the others did. I am going to do frequent water changes and change diet and see how that works.. going to get some Spirulina flakes and see what other vegetable/algae flakes or pellets....


----------

